# Rosies last



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Rosie had triplets today one born vaginally and two by cesarian. Sadly the last two did not survive although the buckling put up a hell of a fight. Rosie's doeling never took a breath, the first one is strong and attempting to bond with mom, now that she's home. Well we will see all I want to see is the inside of my eyelids

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh As a result of this we've been advised not to te bread her such a shame too because that doeling was perfect!









































Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a big buckling! He's cute, too.  Congrats, sorry it did not turn out perfectly. At least you still have him!


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

omg im crying im glad the momma and baby made it but for the other two im so sorry that you lost them


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks I should have induced last week like I wanted too. He is big and the other two were the same size

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

At least she has one amazing little one and she's ok. Thank heaven for small blessings. :hug:


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

^ AGREED! 

Congrats on baby


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Sometimes going with your gut is the best thing to do but there are times its just so conflicting. Don't feel like you did anything wrong you were just trying to do the best for your doe. She's alive and has a pretty buckling to show for it too. Are you going to keep him or? With his size he would probably make a good draft goat.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Draft? Not sure what well do yet I may get a doeling well see

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

So sorry you had such a trouble delivery and lost two  But congrats on your little buckling, he is too cute!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> So sorry you had such a trouble delivery and lost two  But congrats on your little buckling, he is too cute!


Thank you he's so easy too doesn't cry much and is low key pulse he's a piggy so that makes feeding easy trying to find him a little buddy since he's so lonely our friends don't have any babies right now we can borrow so I'm trying to find one for sale

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's so disheartening. The baby is beautiful and I am sure will Turn your mind to the blessings had.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Having a buddy will definately be good for him and you lol  Hope you have luck finding one. What area are you in?


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in Minnesota little north of the twin cities

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Darn! If you were closer I could of lent you a buddy :kidblue:


----------

